# Barn roofs?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What roofing material did you use on your barn? What do you like/dislike about it? We're thinking we'll do a "real" barn roof (gambrel). Not sure what to roof it with.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We used Ondura roofing that we bought from Lowes. Hubby built a nice 'A' frame out of 2x4's, and we mounted the Ondura on over it. If you check out my post about building a goat shed, you can see the roofing we used <I need to get a good updated pic though>. So far we haven't had any issued with it, and it was super easy to install, and IMO I like the way it looks.

Good Luck


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Before we added on, my 10x16 had an OSB sheet roof with roofing paper over it, the kind that is thick and has the grit on it. After we added the 8x16, I got a deal on sheet tin for roofing, did the entire 16x18 barn with the tin, over the existing wood roof with hubby's custom measuring to make it peaked in the center.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

we have the classic "real" barn roof and it is roofed with metal, I really like it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What kind of metal? I saw both steel and galvanized roofing at Lowes, but don't want either because both would eventually rust. Is it that nice metal roofing you see on businesses?


----------

